

Webgen - How Zed Shaw managed to be slashdotted/reddited/yc.newsed and survive - luccastera
http://webgen.rubyforge.org/

======
wmf
Static content faster than dynamic content - YouTube at 11!

I guess the real story here is that many people have become so accustomed to
using dynamic techniques (with the added benefit of no caching whatsoever)
and/or the world's slowest Web server software to serve essentially static
content, that they don't even see the overhead.

~~~
Tichy
Although I wonder, what exactly is static content? I seem to remember the
YouTubers having a problem with serving thumbnails. Finding a file on the file
system and serving it is also a "dynamic action" in a way, or isn't it?

------
luccastera
He talks about it in his latest post:
<http://www.zedshaw.com/blog/2008-01-04.html>

------
crayz
nginx also deserves credit, it's an amazing little webserver

------
hhm
I used to use my own static web generator following a similar approach
(template + content). It was some kind of html preprocessor and it was very
useful for generating a static site with menus, skin, etc... I think it was a
mistake never to publish it somewhere, as it was very nice at least for my own
needs.

------
david
Wasn't "webgen" an early name for Viaweb?

~~~
mhartl
It was: <http://www.paulgraham.com/bronze.html>

